# TJ Ford from a UT fan



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Bucks fans...I am new to this board but wanted to say that am a student at UT in austin and got to see TJ Ford throughout his college career and can say without a doubt that he will be a great player for you guys. I know he is struggling with his shot right now, but I can assure you with time and effort he will work it out and will be dropping those jumpers with ease. 

Anyways, just wanted to introudce myself and I will be rooting for the Bucks all season long....Hookem


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome and I agree with you T.J. is going to be a star especially when he works and improves his shot.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey, TJFord#11 - welcome to the board... So I never really heard much about TJ until he was already dominating college ball... Was he a bigtime high school baller as well? Where is he from? Does he seem to have the work ethic necessary to transform his jumper?


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

#Colonel,


TJ is from my hometown, Houston, TX and played highschool basketball with Daniel Ewing and Kenny Taylor (who is now playing for UT) for Willowridge high School. He won 2 state championships while in high school and amassed a career record of 75-1. 

To answer the other question on if you think he has enough drive to become a better shooter, I have no doubt that he will put forth the needed effort with some time in the gym. He will more than likely work with Terry Porter in the offseason and they will get that shot corrected and after that he will be imo a perennial All-star and the next Jason Kidd type point guard which is a lofty goal but hes a badass so I know he'll do it. Hope I answered your questions....Hookem


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TJFord#11</b>!
> TJ is from my hometown, Houston, TX and played highschool basketball with Daniel Ewing and Kenny Taylor (who is now playing for UT) for Willowridge high School. He won 2 state championships while in high school and amassed a career record of 75-1.


ivan mcfarland(i think that's his name) who plays for oklahoma state was also a highschool teammate of ford's. ford led the team to 2 straight titles in 5a(the biggest school's in texas).


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Man, that team must have been stacked... Did they all grow up around each other? Or was it one of those schools that gets top-notch players to transfer in?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Hey TJFord#11, I've been bragging about TJ for a while now. Finally have some believers now that he's in the NBA doing the damn thing.

I stay in the Austin area too, so I caught plenty of college TJ and he is a year younger than I so I hear about him in High School when I was playing 3A ball. 

I don't know about teams having players transfered in, but I know in Texas alot of teams are just stacked due to their location. Sealey is a suburb of Houston, they are 3A but have 5A talent. They usually are atleast in the semi-finals for HS football every year. Sucks when your small town 3A has to play em.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

how did i miss the tj ford fanclub???? add me pls stevemc!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Add me to TJ fan club also

Is it legit to be in Ridnour and TJ fan club? :yes:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Is it legit to be in Ridnour and TJ fan club? :yes:


Yeah because I'm in both too.


----------

